# Nice little woodworking Calipers for the money



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Termite;

I have that one and am very pleased with it except it eats batteries. I now remove the battery after use.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Clarence (Nov 23, 2009)

I got one last week at my local HF with a coupon for $16. To check it I measured the spacers and shims that came with my Freud dado set, the sizes of which were shown on the container. All were exactly on the money.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

congrats.

I got a similar one from a different store for about the same $, never worked quite right, kept on reseting itself while I was using it, and losing power. replaced it for another, worked well for a week, then started acting up. I now use it as a secondary caliper non digital (batteries both died). and I got a non-powered dial caliper as my go-to caliper. that one is phenomenal. never causes issues, always ready for work, and precise.

not trying to bring this post down… just wanted to share another view of these digital calipers that maybe not many people are aware of until it's too late. I hope yours works better.

cheers!


----------



## wookie (Dec 15, 2009)

I looked at this at HF too. Brought a Wixey for $30 at my local Woodworkers Shop. It also does fractions. I find that I use it all the time. Had trouble with the battery compartment and contacted Wixey by e-mail. Barry Wixey immediately contacted me and said they were having trouble with that on some models and send me out another one ASAP. That's what I call customer service.


----------

